#  Alternativmedizin >   EFT -  eine einfache Methode zur Selbstheilung >

## Lilly

Ich möchte euch gern mal hier eine Methode vorstellen, die total einfach zu lernen und anzuwenden ist, ich wende sie selbst oft an und sie hat mir schon viel geholfen:   
EFT ist eine neue Entdeckung, die bereits tausenden Menschen eine Erleichterung ihrer Schmerzen gebracht hat, seien es körperliche oder seelische Störungen oder gar Erkrankungen.
Einfach ausgedrückt handelt es sich bei der Technik EFT um eine Art Akupunktur, bei der jedoch keine Nadeln verwendet werden. Statt dessen stimuliert man definierte Meridianpunkte, indem man diese auf dem Körper leicht beklopft (das nennt man Tapping). Man kann sich den Gesamtablauf leicht merken, hat immer alles dabei und kann es überall praktizieren. Alles dreht sich um diesen Satz: 
          Grund aller negativen Emotionen ist
      eine Störung im Energiesystem des Körpers   
Und weil all unsere körperlichen Schmerzen und Erkrankungen so offensichtlich mit unseren Emotionen verbunden sind, hat sich auch die folgende Behauptung als richtig erwiesen:   
Unsere ungelösten negativen Emotionen sind der Hauptauslöser für die allermeisten körperlichen Schmerzen und Erkrankungen   
Es gibt zwei Ansätze, die dies sehr leicht belegen und die liegen 
ad 1) in der 5000-jährigen Erfahrung der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin (TCM) 
ad 2) in den Entdeckungen Albert Einsteins, der uns bereits 1920 erklärte, dass alles (einschliesslich unseres Körpers) aus Energie besteht.   
Diese Thesen wurden lange Zeit in der westliche Heilpraxis negiert und dies ist einer der Gründe, warum EFT oftmals dann wirkt, wenn alles andere versagt. Es liegt nicht daran, dass EFT ein Wundermittel zu sein scheint, auch wenn Sie manchmal diesen Eindruck haben könnten. Nein, es ist einfach die Tatsache, dass konventionelle Therapieansätze das Nahe liegende übersehen haben. Sobald Sie EFT erlauben, Frieden in Ihr Leben zu bringen, werden Sie feststellen, dass nichts unmöglich ist.   
Wenn Sie als EFT-Anwender damit begonnen haben, seelischen Müll aufzuarbeiten, werden Sie sehr schnell feststellen, wie sich auch körperliche Probleme auflösen. Kopfschmerz, Rückenschmerz und Verkrampfungen etc. bessern sich umgehend oder verschwinden sogar ganz. Ihr Sehvermögen bessert sich und der tägliche Stress kann Ihnen nichts mehr anhaben.   
Schauen Sie sich die Liste der Möglichkeiten an, was EFT für Sie tun kann.   
Man kann EFT für alles einsetzen. Das scheint unglaublich, ja zumindest erstaunlich. Mit derselben Grundtechnik, mit der Sie Ihr Unbehagen vor öffentlichen Auftritten behandeln, können Sie Ihre Performance beim Golf oder einer Leistungssportart erfolgreich behandeln. Eine einzige Technik wirkt gleichzeitig bei der Behandlung einer Grippe, dient der Erhöhung der Lebensqualität eines Krebskranken hilft bei der Linderung von Krankheitssymptomen aller Art.   
Darüber hinaus hatten wir bisher Erfolg bei fast jedem seelischen Problem, eingeschlossen Furcht, Trauma, Depression, Trauer und selbst Schizophrenie. 
Daher nehmen wir an, dass es sich bei EFT um das fehlende Glied handelt, Gesundheit und Glück zu erlangen. Wenn Sie erst einmal die universale Kraft in EFT für sich entdeckt haben, werden Sie sich mit fliegenden Fahnen in das täglich wachsende Heer der EFT- Begeisterten einreihen. Es gibt nirgends etwas Vergleichbares!   
Wir legen Wert darauf, dass EFT nicht perfekt ist. Sie ist keine Wundertechnik! Sie werden nicht immer 100% Erfolg erreichen. Aber es funktioniert dermassen gut, dass man die Resultate schon als phantastisch bezeichnen kann. Es hilft oft dort, wo nichts anderes wirkt und es stellt einen Durchbruch zu einer neuen Form der Heilkunst dar. 
Auch wenn EFT unglaublich sanft ist und dies zu tiefgreifendem Heilerfolg beiträgt, gilt dies nicht unbedingt für jeden. Es ist sehr wichtig, in welchen Händen es jeweils angewandt wird.   
Entwickelt als Selbsthilfetechnik entdecken auch immer mehr professionelle Anwender EFT als wirksames Werkzeug für sich, was gleichzeitig eine wichtige Selbstbeschränkung beinhaltet. So muss ein Anfänger, der gerade mal die Grundtechnik beherrscht, verantwortungsvoll einsehen und mit gesundem Menschenverstand entscheiden, dass klinische Fälle in die Hände professionell ausgebildeter Fachleute gehören. 
Hier setzt auch die Kritik der akademischen Behandler an, dass EFT als Heil-Angebot sehr schnell Grenzen verwischt. Wobei als Entschuldigung angeführt werden könnte, dass es schon sehr beeindruckend ist, je nach Komplexität bei EFT Anwendungen weitreichende Resultate in nur einigen wenigen Sitzungen zu erreichen, oft sogar mit erstaunlichen Erfolgen in nur einer einzigen Sitzung, während sich konventionelle Therapieformen meist über Monate oder gar Jahre hinziehen.    
Die Grundtechnik ist einfach zu erlernen, jeder kann das 
Menschen, die EFT anwenden, erfahren eine durchgreifende Erleichterung und Lösung von stressenden Emotionen, Angst, Furcht, Ärger, Frust, Traurigkeit, ja sogar Sucht und Abhängigkeit. Während man an das emotionale Problem denkt, werden während der EFT Anwendung die Entspannungspunkte (eigentlich Akupunkturpunkte) leicht geklopft. Das nennt man "tapping".
Diese Technik kann man an sich selbst vornehmen. Wenn man gelernt hat, bei sich selber negative Emotionen "weg zu klopfen", kann man das auch bei anderen Menschen. Es gibt viele Geschichten von Menschen, die nach einigen wenigen EFT-Lektionen in der Lage waren, einem ängstlichen Kind, einem gestresstem Kollegen oder sogar einem Fremden in Flugzeug zu helfen. 
Viele Menschen sind in der Lage, tiefer in ihre Seele zu tauchen, weil ihnen EFT hilft, die "Zwiebelschalen" abzupellen. Es findet hier im Inneren eine grundlegende Umwandlung statt.
Es ist, als wären wir durch frühere Erfahrungen emotional programmiert und verdrahtet. EFT hilft, diese Verdrahtung umzuprogrammieren, so dass wir nicht länger in schmerzlichen Bahnen gefangen sind.
Es ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine emotionale Freiheit, die uns anders, leichter, weniger beladen die Vergangenheit fühlen lässt, uns weniger empfindlich macht, um mit schmerzlichen Emotionen zu reagieren. 
Sehr oft wird EFT in Kombination mit anderen Therapieformen angewendet. So profitiert zum Beispiel ein Therapeut in der Gesprächstherapie von der sofortigen körperbetonten emotionalen Befreiung die durch EFT bewirkt wird. Auch wenn Einzelsitzungen sehr effektiv sind, wirkt EFT genauso gut in Gruppensitzungen, wobei die einzelnen Gruppenmitglieder natürlich einen enormen Kostenspareffekt erzielen.  
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass EFT über Telefon angewandt werden kann, wobei die Heilarbeit in der gewohnten heimischen Umgebung erlebt werden kann und Telefonsitzungen oft leichter zu arrangieren sind, als Praxisbesuche.   
Zusammenfassung:   
EFT ist eine wirksame Selbsthilfemethode und kann darüber hinaus sehr erfolgreich therapeutisch eingesetzt werden.   
Sie beruht auf folgender Annahme:   
   Grund JEDER negativen Emotion ist eine Störung im Energiesystems des Körpers.  
Schauen Sie doch bitte selbst und machen diesen kleinen Test:  
  SO HILFT EFT  
Wie funktioniert EFT? 
Die Entspannungspunkte, die wir bei EFT Anwendung auf dem Körper klopfen, sind tatsächlich dieselben Punkte auf dem Meridiansystem des Körpers wie die Akupunkturpunkte.
Der Entwickler von EFT, Gary Craig nennt EFT eine "emotionale Form" der Akupunktur, nur dass man keine Nadeln benutzt. Statt dessen tappt (klopft) man mit den Fingerspitzen, um bestimmte Meridianpunkte zu stimulieren, während der Klient sich mental mit seinem "Problem" beschäftigt. Damit wird eine hormonale Veränderung ausgelöst, die sich als veränderte Gefühls-oder Symptomenlage äussert.
EFT ist nur eine von vielen Energie/Meridian-Therapien, und während wir noch nicht sicher sind, wie sie genau funktionieren, ist es erstaunlich, dass sie so hervorragend wirken. Richtig angewandt, bedeutet EFT eine bemerkenswerte Verbesserung, bzw. komplettes Verschwinden des Problems in über 80% der Anwendungen innerhalb einer breit gefächerten Problemstellung.  
Leicht zu erlernen, einfach anzuwenden! 
Mit am meisten ansprechend an EFT ist die Einfachheit der Grundtechnik. Sogar ein Kind kann die Technik in wenigen Minuten erlernen. Sie wenden eine einfache Klopfroutine an und was auch immer Sie stört, die Chance ist gross, dass, nachdem Sie sich geklopft haben, das Problem schon viel kleiner geworden ist. Nach einigen Durchgängen sind die negativen Gefühle schon viel milder oder sogar verschwunden und werden Sie nicht mehr belasten.
Ängste zum Beispiel, verschwinden meist ganz und der Mensch kann sich, selbst wenn er wollte, nicht mehr an den Angstzustand erinnern. Was ist die Wurzel all unserer Blockaden, Probleme, Stress? Es sind unsere negative Emotion - Furcht, Ärger, Angst, Unwohlsein, Zurückweisung, Depression, Hoffnungslosigkeit und so weiter, um nur einige zu nennen.
Wenn Sie EFT anwenden, haben Sie ein Gefühl, als "entweiche die Luft aus einem Ballon". Die Intensität der negativen Emotion fällt in sich zusammen und während sie das tut, fühlen Sie sich friedlich, sehen die Dinge klarer und treffen bessere Entscheidungen. 
 Quelle: www.eft-info.com dort findet man auch die Punkte, die zu klopfen sind

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lilly, 
diese Methode hatte ich schon angewendet, ehe ich wusste, dass man sich sogar professionell damit beschäftigt. Bei wirklich schweren Erkrankungen kann man es aber glatt vergessen. Ich wende EFT bei Migräne-Attacken, Wetterfühligkeit, Verdauungsbeschwerden, kleinen Verletzungen, banalen Infekten und Verspannungen an. Da hilft es wirklich super. 
Bei meinen eigentlichen, dauerhaften Handicaps wirkt's leider Null-komma-nix. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Ja, das kann gut sein, obwohl ich an deiner Stelle nicht aufgeben würde, manchmal dauert es halt auch länger, bis sich was zeigt. 
ABer für alles, was du beschreibst, finde ich es immer wieder super.
Vor allem, weil man es allein und quasi nebenbei machen kann. 
Ich zeige das auch allen Leuten, die zu mir zur Reiki- oder Pranabehandlung kommen, und alle sind begeistert, und eben genau deswegen, weil sie sich selbst helfen können, das ist vielen doch sehr wichtig.

----------

